# Lateral Study Materials



## steve1997 (Jun 25, 2013)

So I failed this past Lateral module and I feel like I need more study materials to get more familiar with the material. What do you all suggest is the best books or materials to study for this module?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mark Leyner (Jun 25, 2013)

The SERM is useful as an introduction to lateral. It was an excellent reference for the PE Civil/Structural PM. It was also my only AASHTO reference for both days of the SE exam. In any case, it's a good start - work all the lateral problems and reference the accompanying code sections. Highlight/tab as necessary.

http://ppi2pass.com/shop/pe-exams-80/structural-engineering-se-exam/structural-engineering-reference-manual-strm6.html

SEAOC, Vol. 1 is mandatory. Work each problem and read each code section, highlighting/tabbing as necessary. Vol. 3 was somewhat helpful, I didn't use Vol. 2, although I did look through it.

http://shop.iccsafe.org/seaoc-structural-seismic-design-manual-2009-ibc-vol-1-code-application-examples-1.html

http://shop.iccsafe.org/2009-ibc-structural-seismic-design-manual-combo-all-three-volumes-1.html

This book by Alan Williams was extremely helpful. I worked the general lateral problems several times in addition to the foundation problems. I also worked most of the material-specific problems. These problems are difficult (depending on your day-to-day engineering experience), but worth it.

http://www.kaplanaecengineering.com/kaplanAECengineering/menu_id%601209%60category_id%6054%60m_category_id%6054%60family_id%60116%60m_family_id%60116%60product_id%601009%60media_id%6035%60license_type%60%60from%60product_list%60product_detail.aspx

I thought this book by Alan Williams was helpful, although there were several errors in the solutions - esp. in the steel design section. However, the errors were pretty obvious and the steps to solution are there.

http://shop.iccsafe.org/seismic-and-wind-forces-structural-design-examples-4th-edition.html

PPI practice exam is a must. Take the morning section in an exam environment and time yourself. Review the answers and find the specific code sections that apply, highlight/tab as necessary. Solve the essay problems as many times as you can with a 1-hour time limit on each problem.

http://ppi2pass.com/shop/pe-exams-80/structural-engineering-se-exam/16-hour-structural-engineering-se-practice-exam-for-buildings-stbdpx.html

I also worked the example problems from the AISC Seismic Design Manual for Ordinary, Intermediate, and Special Moment Frames in addition to Ordinary and Special Concentrically Braced Frames and Eccentrically Braced Frames. Again, highlight/tab as necessary.

Use the example problems as guides to help you learn where important code sections are located and how to apply them.


----------



## steelhead (Jul 31, 2013)

SEAOC vol 1

PCA Notes

AISC Seismic Design Manual.


----------



## pkarna77 (Dec 12, 2013)

Steve:I heard the morning lateral will be hard as PE(Civil) afternoon. Can i expect some theory question as in PE(Civil)?. Do you think SEAOC Vol 1,2,3: Kaplan Seismic, Steven Hiner Seismic work Book will be good enough to pass this test. As few months remaining, I am planning to take only Lateral portion.


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 12, 2013)

Unfortunately we can't discuss exam specific topics on here, NCEES policy and they patrol this pretty frequently. I would brush up on your theory in addition to general analysis and design. Most theory should be self explanatory, or a direct topic in the ACI or seismic design manual if you encounter it.

I am still waiting for October results, so I don't want to assume anything *knock on wood*


----------



## cajone5 (Dec 12, 2013)

NCEES publishes a document showing the breakdown of topics on the exam. Seems to me that it's followed quite closely. I'd look at that (it also lists required codes) and start there.

I picked up the seismic package from PPI along with the SEAOC 1, 2 and 3 books and found them quite useful.


----------



## JDstruc (Dec 28, 2013)

for the Lateral exam, get the Hiner book, #1 absolutely for all basic seismic stuff. If you do all of the Multiple Choice and Example Problems in that book, you will be a pro, at all basic seismic criteria, and then some. Thank me later!!!

http://www.seismicreview.com/Workbook.html

Unfortunately, his website currently shows the IBC 2012 version "coming soon". I've heard you can email him requesting to purchase the older 2009 IBC version...altho I don't know how many he has in stock. The other option would be to buy one used from past examinees. Since it was created for the California Seismic exam, there are a LOT of people who will sell you that book. _*THIS BOOK IS A MUST*_

*EDIT:*

There are (2) copies of the 2009 IBC version on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Seismic-Design-Review-Workbook-Professional/dp/B0006R2WNA/


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 30, 2013)

Mark Leyner said:


> The SERM is useful as an introduction to lateral. It was an excellent reference for the PE Civil/Structural PM. It was also my only AASHTO reference for both days of the SE exam. In any case, it's a good start - work all the lateral problems and reference the accompanying code sections. Highlight/tab as necessary.
> 
> http://ppi2pass.com/shop/pe-exams-80/structural-engineering-se-exam/structural-engineering-reference-manual-strm6.html
> 
> ...


What was the Allan Williams book from Kaplan called?


----------



## Mark Leyner (Dec 30, 2013)

The Kaplan-published Alan Williams book is titled, "Structural Engineering - PE License Review Problems &amp; Solutions". It appears that the 8th Edition is most current, although I'm not sure that the codes for the 8th edition will still be the codes in effect for the next SE examination. I used the 8th Edition to prepare for the SE examination in Spring 2013 and it was current for that examination.

This book doesn't seem to have it's own page anymore, but you can find it on this page:

http://www.kaplanengineering.com/se-exam

This book is probably the best preparation for the SE essays - the essays you'll see on exam day probably won't be similar in details, but will likely be similar in difficulty as well as engineering depth and scope.


----------

